# hauling 15000 lb tractor ?



## tw30

how much would it cost for someone to deliver a tw-30 ford tractor to 39845 , GA ? semi trailer im guessing would be the best method . they" tractorhouse" has their own shipping but it cost 1700-2500$ to ship it to me . is there any other way to get a tractor across country ?


----------



## haybaler101

most trucks are going to cost you 2.50 to 3.00 per loaded mile, might get a break if you can find someone needing a back haul.


----------



## tw30

how do they ups a tractor in the first place or who ships freight that large?i mean they use a flatbed semi right like how they haul bulldozers,backhoes, and excavators ?


----------



## scrapiron

tw30; You would need a double drop or a lowboy trailer. If any measurement on the tractor, is over 102" WIDE,[ side to side], over 13'6" tall including the trailer it is an Oversized load in almost all states. Your price just went up by about $ 1.00 per mile over basic price.The trucker will have to have permits from each state,time restrictions when it can move,possibly escort/pilot car, whatever each state requires. It can get expensive real fast to move a piece of equipment. Are you going to move it about 700/1000 miles?

scrapiron


----------



## tw30

10.2' at its highest point 106" wide

Weight (operating): 14,600 lbs [6622 kg] (cab)

Weight (ballasted): 19,830 lbs [8994 kg]

Wheelbase: 110.5 inches [280 cm]

Length: 190.9 inches [484 cm]

Width: 106.4 inches [270 cm]

Height (ROPS): 112.7 inches [286 cm]

Height (cab): 116 inches [294 cm]

Height (exhaust): 122.9 inches [312 cm]

Ground clearance: 25.2 inches [64 cm] (2WD)
16 inches [40 cm] (4WD)

2WD turn radius: 30 feet [9.1 m] 
27 feet


----------



## tw30

found one 405 miles north of me shipping is about 900$ flat


----------



## scrapiron

It must be in N Ga,N Al or S TN. Permits in Ga are not very expensive and restrictions not to bad. If it is 106" wide it will have to have permits to be trucked in all southeast states. Load it on a double drop or lowboy, signs, flags,flashing lights,permit in hand for 9' wide,go down the road.

scrapiron


----------



## tw30

tractorhouse has it's own shipping through some company called Uship- i dont how they ship.15ft cardboard box would be neat though just like xmas again


----------



## scrapiron

If I remember correctly Uship is a broker and they will find a trucking co to haul the load. The broker makes more profit than the trucking co does, just for making a few phone calls or e-mails.

scrapiron


----------



## panhandle9400

If I was you and didnt know for sure call some of your local trucking outfits and most of them will know who has proper trailer and who might be able to haul the equipment.look in yellow pages ? under heavy haul, lowboy, step deck ? hope this helps check with some logging outfits too they use lowboys ,rgn's, etc. Landstar is down in your area they run some stepdecks might get a backhaul rate ? good luck


----------



## Edster

tw30 said:


> 10.2' at its highest point 106" wide
> 
> Weight (operating): 14,600 lbs [6622 kg] (cab)
> 
> Weight (ballasted): 19,830 lbs [8994 kg]
> 
> Wheelbase: 110.5 inches [280 cm]
> 
> Length: 190.9 inches [484 cm]
> 
> Width: 106.4 inches [270 cm]
> 
> Height (ROPS): 112.7 inches [286 cm]
> 
> Height (cab): 116 inches [294 cm]
> 
> Height (exhaust): 122.9 inches [312 cm]
> 
> Ground clearance: 25.2 inches [64 cm] (2WD)
> 16 inches [40 cm] (4WD)
> 
> 2WD turn radius: 30 feet [9.1 m]
> 27 feet


Can the tires be moved in? That's alot of extra money for permits for 4" overwidth. Personally I would look at moving the tires in, if not take them off for transport.


----------



## rollinwheels67

15000 lb. tractor, from where to where & when? 606-256-8940


----------



## orthco

panhandle9400 said:


> If I was you and didnt know for sure call some of your local trucking outfits and most of them will know who has proper trailer and who might be able to haul the equipment.look in yellow pages ? under heavy haul, lowboy, step deck ? hope this helps check with some logging outfits too they use lowboys ,rgn's, etc. Landstar is down in your area they run some stepdecks might get a backhaul rate ? good luck


I agree. You could get more relevant prices if you'll ask your local companies. Because different locations have their own set of prices.


----------

